# BACK 2 BACK $100 Reward Bands !!!



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Well last year I was lucky enough to kill a bird with a reward band and today I did something that was almost unbelievable.

I set up on the birds early while they were still on the roost. Once they flew down I made a quick move to cut them off and with a few yelps I called in 6 jakes and 2 long beards. Not a single hen in sight which made for an easy hunt.

When I walked up on the downed bird and saw the band I began jumping around like a kid in a candy store, you would have thought it was my first turkey


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

congrats that definatly makes it worth it, like harvesting one wasn't enough! I hope I get that extra bonus one of these days. Who banded the birds was it a school or an org. I killed a bird a few years back that was double banded by the students at University of Pittsburg.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

That is wild ? Did not know anything about that?BTW congrats


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Penn State University banded the birds in co-op with the ODNR


----------



## zcat (Aug 24, 2006)

Great job and great luck.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats, i thought that i had great luck killin 2 longbeards in the first 5 days of the season this year


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Procraftboats21 what county are you hunting? With rewards like that I may have to start hunting birds that way Nice bird!


----------

